# CPT for microfracture of shoulder



## LISA0123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I need a CPT code for arthroscopic microfracture of shoulder, chondral defect. Any help would be great.  Possibly an unlisted code = to ?

Thank you
Lisa


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 29, 2010)

best i can do is 29999


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 29, 2010)

sorry, unlisted and I compare to 29879


----------

